# Which one do you shoot??



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

As you can see I was able to shoot them both today but if you could which one would you shoot and why.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Great pics!!

I would take the woody!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd go with the wood duck also. 

Just a hint for you, resize your pictures some. They are a lot easier for people to see. If you don't know how to do it just email them to yourself and use the ones from the emails.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Wood duck no questions asked.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn’t see the band until the second look at the pics. But I still go wood duck because I’ve never shot one. And I’ve shot a banded greenhead.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The wood duck for me because I have never shot one.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wood duck for me!

Unless that greenhead was double banded and had a reward band on the leg we can't see . . .


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Wood duck hands down. Because they are a rare trophy in this neck of the woods.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Test


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Woody! plenty of greenheads fly threw however the bling is nice, but Woody's are a rare!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The band. I'd like to know the data


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Neither....ducks taste like mud.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not judging in any way! I guess I just haven't seen enough Wood Ducks in my day to shoot one. But, at the end of the day, shooting and killing is, or should be, about consumption, never about trophy. So, I guess I'd take the Mallard home.
Love the pics.


----------



## BAMBAM (Oct 15, 2018)

Wood duck for sure!


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banded Greenie all day.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow very interesting on the responses so far. I figured most would be for getting the band.

Myself, I'd take the band as I've been fortunate enough to have taken some very nice woodies over the years and have a great mount with a pair of them.

Now thinking if I had never shot either, I think I would go woody as well as they are such a rare and beautifull bird for our parts.

Had these guys on the water as well yesterday just to toss a kink into things as well lol.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Definitely the woody. I've killed multiple banded mallards but no woody yet.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Greenie gets my vote.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Whichever one has the most fat on it. I'm leaning towards the Green head. Never ate a bad one.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would just shoot both of them and call it a day....


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome picture probably take the wood duck it just looks better then the tug boat


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd shoot the wood duck just because they are such a beautiful bird.


----------

